# Sharepoint developer jobs in Dubai



## chester23 (Jul 21, 2009)

I am looking to move to Dubai soon and need advice on the following:

1. Can I get a Sharepoint developer job in Dubai without a degree but am Microsoft certified.
2. Whats the best way to get a job - I tried a few jobs but none seems to work.
3. Lastly, if so how much can I earn - have 3 years experience in Sharepoint and C#.


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

chester23 said:


> I am looking to move to Dubai soon and need advice on the following:
> 
> 1. Can I get a Sharepoint developer job in Dubai without a degree but am Microsoft certified.
> 2. Whats the best way to get a job - I tried a few jobs but none seems to work.
> 3. Lastly, if so how much can I earn - have 3 years experience in Sharepoint and C#.


1. Sure you can. You don't have to have a degree to work here, but you will need to have the highest education certificate attested before you leave RSA.
2. Google around, check the web sites of local & international firms, head over to recruitment web sites such as Bayt, GT, MME etc., tap into your social and business network and see if anyone's in the middle east.
3. 5K-7K per month if you're lucky. Developers are dime a dozen around here and most people from south-east and south Asia are ready to work for that kind of money.


----------



## chester23 (Jul 21, 2009)

gforce23 said:


> 1. Sure you can. You don't have to have a degree to work here, but you will need to have the highest education certificate attested before you leave RSA.
> 2. Google around, check the web sites of local & international firms, head over to recruitment web sites such as Bayt, GT, MME etc., tap into your social and business network and see if anyone's in the middle east.
> 3. 5K per month if you're lucky. Developers are dime a dozen around here and most people from south-east and south Asia are ready to work for that kind of money.


Thanks gforce. Will try those websites


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

A word of advice: Try and project yourself as a supervisor/manager. Get some managerial experience on your resume. You don't want to come here and work in the measly role of a developer. Most companies won't hire you unless you can prove that you're different from the rest of the devs.

I just realized that you might not be familiar with those acronyms: GT=GulfTalent.com, MME=Monster Middle East.

Good luck with your job search. I hope you hear back from someone very soon!


----------

